
Pharo 5.0 (the immersive, pure object oriented language and environment) is out - estebanlor
http://pharo.org/news/pharo-5.0-released
======
agumonkey
There's a mooc that started last week about Pharo [https://www.fun-
mooc.fr/courses/inria/41010/session01/info](https://www.fun-
mooc.fr/courses/inria/41010/session01/info)

They use pharo 5. I have to admit it's a very peculiar experience. A bit Emacs
on steroid in terms of dynamism and homogeneity.

They address French and English speakers in the reading material, not in the
Videos IIRC.

~~~
estebanlor
videos have subtitles in English :)

~~~
agumonkey
Good point. I had to forget that important detail.

------
GregBuchholz
Just as interesting are their success stories:

[http://pharo.org/success](http://pharo.org/success)

------
svc
Congratulation to the Pharo community !

------
yaowenjiaozi
Great! Congrats!

